# Abu Dhabi vs Dubai



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

Hi all,
After just missing out on a job in Dubai, hubby has now got a lead on a similar job in AD. So after all my research, questions and conclusions on Dubai I am starting over. Do any of you live in AD? How is it similar / different to Dubai. Any areas you can recommend for living, we have a three year old daughter. He would be working for NBAD - head office - anyone work for them? Is rent more / less than Dubai? Any info is greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi there,

I've lived in Dubai and Sharjah. We're moving back to the UAE this August, and we actively chose Abu Dhabi this time. Personally, I prefer it to Dubai. It's a different pace of life in Abu Dhabi. The physical nature of the city is more established. I've always felt that much of Dubai looks like it was planted last week (and in many cases it was). Abu Dhabi is greener, less high-rises, and more family-oriented. It also feels a bit more like living in an Arab country while Dubai seems to have more expats from around the world. I missed Dubai a great deal, but when I went back for a visit last year I thought to myself, "This have really changed in a very short time." Just my 2 cents...


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

My Hubby Just Got An Offer From Nbad, But We Are Really Thiking If We Should Accept As There Is A Huge Shortage Of Housing And Schooling In Ad, A 2 Bd Aprt Is Aroung 160 To 180k.untill Nbad Provide U With Accomodation It Would Be Really Hard For U To Find And Then Rent Something.my Hubby Was Offered 120000k For Housing And Only 10000k For Child Education, In That Case We Would Have To Pitch In A Lot From Our Pockets And Its Not Worth It If At The End U Cant Save If Not More Than Some Amount.check With Nbad What They Are Offering In Benefits..
If You Want More Info Pm Me


----------



## ozroses01 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks pooji, great insight. My heart is set on UAE but we are only going to make the move if it is "right"! Package / Lifestyle / Education etc. Cairogal, have heard similar said about AD with regard to family and culture, which I do like the sound of. I guess if we get an offer we will take all info on board.

Thanks, really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Terry Zheng (Jun 11, 2008)

i am in abu dhabi ,but i have not went to dubai


----------

